# Biography of Iranian Generals (1875 - 1980)



## ARTESH (Nov 17, 2018)

Here is a List of Iranian Officers who were or became General by any means from 01-01-1900 till 12-31-1980 for those who are interested with this subject.

General Ranks of Iranian Army, Shahrbani and Gendarmerie and Their Equivalent in U. S. Army

IR Army and Shahrbani --- U. S. Army --- Short version used in list

SarTip --- Brigadier General --- ST

SarLashkar --- Major General --- SL

Sepahbod --- Lieutenant General --- S

Arteshbod --- General --- A

No. - Last Name, First Name, Last Rank, Birth - Death,

1- Atabaki, ?, ST, ? - ? --- see here

2- Akhavi, Mohammad Hassan, SL, 1899 - ?

3- Taleb-Zadeh Ordoubadi, Mansour, SL, 1920 - 1993

4- Arfa, Ebrahim, SL, 1901 - 1942

5- Arfa, Hassan, SL, 1895 - 1986

6- Eram, Mahmoud, SL, ? - ?

7- Azhari, Qolam-Reza, A, 1911 - 2001

8- Esfandyari, Hossein-Ali, SL, 1901 - 1984

9- Etemad Moqaddam, Abdol-Ali, ST, 1888 - 1973

10- Houshmand Afshar, Mohammad Baqer, ST, 1896 - ?

11- Afshar Tous, Mahmoud, ST, 1907 - 1953

12- Alborz, Abbas, ST, ? - ?

13- Amjadi, Mostafa, SL, ? - 1996

14- Amir Ahmadi, Ahmad, S, 1884 - 1965

15- Amir Ekhtiar, Hossein Pasha, ST, 1892 - 1957

16- Amir Ansari, Nasser, ST, ? - ?

17- Amir Azizi, Seyed Mohammad Sadeq, S, 1904 - 1992

18- Amir Tahmasebi, Abdollah, SL, 1881 - 1928

19- Amiri, ?, S, ? - ?

20- Amin Afshar, Boyuk, SL, ? - 1980

21- Amin Zadeh, ?, SL, ? - ?

22- Amini Afshar, Parviz, SL, ? - 1980

23- Amini Afshar, Iraj, ST, ? - 1980

24- Ansari, Mahmoud, SL, 1871 - 1961

25- Ansari, Vali, SL, 1908 - 1996

26- Ansari, Safar Ali, ST, ? - ?

27- Ansari, Mohammad Ali, ST, ? - ?

28- Ansarian, ?, ST, ? - ?

29- Anvari, ?, ST, ? - ?

30- Oveisi, Qolam-Ali, A, 1918 - 1983

31- Ayadi, Abdol-Karim, S, 1907 - 1980

32- Ilkhani, Asadollah, SL, ? - ?

33- Ilkhani Pour, Ezatollah, SL, ? - ?

34- Ajodani, Qasem-Ali, ST, ? - ?

35- Azarbarzin, Abdollah, A, 1929 - 2015

36- Ariana, Bahram, A, 1906 - 1985

37- Azmoudeh, Hossein, S, 1908 - 1998

38- Azmoudeh, Vajihollah, SL, ? - ?

39- Aq Vali, Farajollah, S, 1888 - 1974

40- Ayram, Mahmoud, SL, 1876 - 1933

41- Ayram, Mohammad Hossein, SL, 1882 - 1948

42- BatmanQelich, Nader, S, 1903 - 1991

43- Bayandor, Qolam-Ali, Daryaban (Rear Admiral), 1898 - 1941

44- Bayandor, Qolam-Hossein, Daryadar (Commodore), ? - ?

45- Bayandor, Nasrollah, ST, ? - ?

46- Bakhtyar, Teymour, S, 1914 - 1970

47- Bakhshi Azar, Khalil, S, ? - ?

48- Badrei, Abdol-Ali, S, 1920 - 1979

49- Badiei, Hassan, SL, ? - ?

50- Barkhordar, ?, ST, ? - ?

51- Berenjian, Hashem, S, ? - 1979

52- Borumandjazi, Nasser-Qoli, S, ? - 1979

53- Borumandjazi, Seifollah, SL, ? - ?

54- Buzarjmehri, Karim, SL, 1886 - 1952

55- Baqaei, Hasan, SL, ? - ?

56- Baharmast, Mahmoud, SL, 1899 - 1979

57- Behzadi, Siavosh, SL, ? - ?

58- Beitollahi, ?, SL,

59-Bid-Abadi, Ahmad, S, ? - 1979

60- Beiglari, ?, SL, ? - ?

61- Pasdar, Koochak, SL, ? - ?

62- Pakravan, Hasan, SL, 1911 - 1979

63- Palizban, Azizollah, S,1921 - ?

64- Parnianfar, ?, ST, ? - ?

65- Parvaresh, ?, ST, ? - ?

66- Pezhman, Jalal, S, 1922 - ?

66- Pour-Zand, ?, ST,

67- Pour-Hashem, Hossein, ST, ? - ?

68- Taj -e Tarraqi, ?, ST,

69- Tajbakhsh, Ardeshir, ST, 1917 - ?

70- Taddaion, Fazael, A, 1918 - 1976

71- Tofiqi, Ali, ST, ? - ?

72- Tavakoli, ?, ST, ? - ?

73- Saqafi, Kiumars,ST, ? - ?

74- Jabari, Abbas, SL, ? - ?

75- Jafari, Fazlollah, S, 1892 - 1963

76- Jafarian, Eisa Boqrat, S, ? - 1980

77- Jalali, Asqar, S, ? - 1980

78- Jam, Fereidoon, A, 1914 - 2008

79- Jenab, ?, SL, ? - ?

80- Jahan-Ara, Abdollah, ST, ? - ?

81- Jahanbani, Amanollah, S, 1895 - 1974

82- Jahanbani, Parviz, ِDaryadar (Rear Admiral), ? - 2018

83- Jahanbani, Hossein, S, 1923 - 2017

84- Jahanbani, Mansour, SL,1902 - ?

85- Jahanbani, Nader, S, 1928 - 1979

86- Jahanbani, Roohollah, SL, 1896 - 1956

87- Jahanbani, Habibollah, SL, 1871 - 1942

88- Jahanbani, Mohammad Hossein, ST, 1893 - 1954

89- Jahanbani, Hamid, SL, ? - ?

90- Charkhasht, ?, ST, ? - ?

91- Hatam, Houshang, S, 1918 - 1979

92- Hejazi, Abdolhossein, A, 1904 - 1969

93- Hariri, Masoud, ST, ? - 1988

94- Hamidi, ?, S,

95- Khatami, Davood, ST, ? - ?

96- Khatami, Mohammad, A, 1918 - 1975

97- Khademi, Ali-Mohammad, S, 1913 - 1978

98- Khodayari, Khodayar, SL, 1873 - 1950

99- Khazaiee, Hossein, SL, 1887 - 1941

100- Khazaiee, Qasem, S, 1915 - 1999

101- Khazaiee, Alimardan, SL, 1923 - ?

101- Khazaiee, Mahdi, SL, ? - ?

102- Khosrow-Panah, Mahmoud, SL, 1886 - 1972

103- Khosravani, Parviz, S, 1922 - 2015

104- Khosravani, Morteza, S, 1905 - ?

105- Khosrodad, Manoochehr, SL, 1927 - 1978

Part II

106- Khalatbari, Amir Houshang, S,

107- Khajeh Noori, Ali-Mohammad, S,

108- Khajeh Noori, Abdollah, S,

109- Daftari, Mohammad, SL,

110- Daftari, Mahmoud, Daryadar (Rear Admiral),

111- Deh-Panah, ?, SL,

112- Diba, Mohsen, ST,

113- Deylami Razmkhah, Qolam-Hossein, SL,

114- Deyhim, Habibollah, ST,

115- Rabiei, Amir Hossein, S,

116- Rahimi, Mahdi, S,

117- Rahimi Abkenari, Mousa, S,

118- Rahimi Larijani, Mohammad, S,

119- Rahimian Afkhami, ?, SL,

120- Razmara, Haji-Ali, S,

121- Rasaiee, Farajollah, Daryabod (Admiral),

122- Rezaiee, Shahnam, ST,

123- Rezvani, Saeed, S,

124- Rafiei, Hasan, Daryaban (Rear Admiral),

125- Ramzi Ataiee, Abbas, Daryadar (Commoddore),

126- Riahi, Taqi, ST,

127- Riahi, Esmail, S,

128- Riazi, Ali, ST,

129- Zaltash, Jahangir, ST,

130- Zahedi, Fazlollah, S,

131- Zolali, ?, ST,

132- Zand, Qolam-Ali, ST,

133- Zandi Pour, ?, ST,

134- Zanganeh, ?, ST,

135- Saedi, ?, ST,

136- Sepahpour, Mahdi, SL,

137- Sepahram, Esmail, SL,

138- Sojde-ie, ?, ST,

139- Sardadvar, Abutorab, SL

140- Sarmad, Mostafa, SL,

141- Sotovati, Hossein-Qoli, ST,

142- Sa`adatmand, Abolhasan, S,

143- Siasi, Hossein, ST,

144, Sivshans, Khodamorad, S,

145- Shadmehr, Mohammad Hadi, SL,

146- Shaaker, Mohammad Hossein, SL,

147- Shahbakhti, Mohammad, SL,

148- Shahrokhshahi, Qaharqoli, S,

149- Shahandeh, ?, ST,

150- Shafeqat, Jafar, A,

151- Shakibi, Habibollah, S,

152- Shams Tabrizi, Qolam-Hossein, SL,

153- Sheibani, Habibollah, SL,

154- Saleh, YarMohammad, S,

155- Saleh, Kiumars, S,

156- Sanei, Jafar, S, see here

157- Sadri, Jafarqoli, S,

158- Safapour, Mozafar, SL,

159- Safari, Mohammad Ali, ST,

160- Samadianpour, Samad, S,

161- Sani`ie, Asadollah, S,

162- Zarrabi, Ebrahim, SL,

163- Zarqam, Amirqoli, SL,

164- Zarqam, Ali Akbar, SL,

165- Zarqami, Azizollah, SL,

166- Zarqami, Seifollah, S,

167- Zarqami, Ezzatollah, A,

168- Tabatabaiee Vakili Shirazi, Seyed Reza, S,

169- Toofanian, Hasan, A,

170- Zelli, Abdollah, Daryadar,

171- Asemi, ?, SL,

172- Atefi, ?, SL,

173- Azizi, ?, S,

174- Eshqipour, Abdollah, SL,

175- Azimi, Reza, A,

176- Nouri Alaiee, ?, ST,

177- Alavi Kiya, Hasan, ST,

178- Alavi Moqaddam, Nasser, S,

179- Alavi Moqaddam, Mahdiqoli, S,

180- Amidi, Mohammad Hossein, S,

181- Fatemi, ?, SL,

182- Fakhr Modares, ?, S,

183- Farazian, ?, ST,

184- Farbod, Nasser, SL,

185- Farrokh Niya, Fereidoon, S,

186- Fardoost, Nosratollah, S,

187- Fardoost, Hossein, A,

188- Farzam, Mohammad, SL,

189- Farzanegan, Abbas, ST,

190- Foruzan, ?, ST,

191- Foruzin, Seifollah, ST,

192- Firouz, Abdolmajid, SL,

193- Firouz, Mohammad Hossein, ST,

194- Firouzmand, Nasser, S,

195- Qajar, Houshang, SL,

196- Qadar, Mansour, SL,

197- Qarani, Mohammad Vali, SL,

198- Qarebaqi, Javad, SL,

199- Qoreishi, ?, ST,

200- Katoozian, Baqer, S,

201- Afkham-Ebrahimi, Abdolreza, SL, 1887 - 1964

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 18, 2018)

Afkham-Ebrahimi, Abdolreza
Major General
Imperial Iranian Army
1887 - 1964

Born : 1887-09-18 , Tehran 
Died : 1964-10-23 , Tehran

1906 - Joined Imperial Iranian Gendarmerie as Captain.

1921 - Lieutenant Colonel, Chief of Staff, Azerbaijan Infantry Division.

1922 - Promoted to rank of Colonel.

1922 - Colonel, Chief of Staff, Tehran Division.

1932 - Promoted to rank of Brigadier General.

1932 - Chief of 2nd Bureau of Imperial Iranian Army Joint Staff.

1940 - Governor of Bakhtar.

1941 - Military Commandant, Tehran.

1942 - Promoted to rank of Major General.

1942 - General, Commanding Hamedan's Infantry Division.

1945 - Military Commandant, Imperial Iranian Railway Co.

1948 - Retired as Major General and Military Comandant of Imperial Iranian Railway Co. with 42 years of Service.

1964 - Died at home, aged 77, buried at Zahir-ol-Dowle Cemetry.


----------



## taly01 (Nov 22, 2018)

Came here hoping for pictures

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2018)

taly01 said:


> Came here hoping for pictures


I'll post photos, if I can find any.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2018)

General with Binocular, Lt. Gen. Abdol-Ali Najimi Naeeni , Deputy of First Army, visiting Armoured Battle Group's positions. 3rd from right, General pointing to somewhere, BG Nasser Farbod, Commander of Battle Group. Photo is taken during Iran Iraq crisis about Controling Arvand River.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## taly01 (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks it seems to be a mostly local design uniform in 1960? The WW1 era was very interesting in middle east region with many empires involved, there were even many Australian troops sent as they thought we prefer hot weather more than English!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 25, 2018)

taly01 said:


> 1- Thanks
> 2- it seems to be a mostly local design uniform in 1960?
> 3- The WW1 era was very interesting in middle east region with many empires involved,
> 4- there were even many Australian troops sent as they thought we prefer hot weather more than English!


1- my pleasure. / 2- yes. And was used till 1977, replaced by simple one coloured uniforms. According to what I know, our uniforms had changed 9 times since 1921. Maybe even more. / 3- Iran wasn't directly involved. Ottomans had killed some ppl during 1915-1917 massacres in Iran. (doubted). And some ppl had lost their lives due to Grain/food/bread shortage .
4- interesting !!! Never heard it. I'm interested to know more about ww1/2 , about 2, at least we have more documents and books available here. About ww1, almost nothing. Ww1 happened in last years of Qajar empire, and almost completely forgotten here.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 27, 2018)

Major General Akbar Kompani Tabrizi (1927 - ?) , Commandant, Imperial Iranian Air Force Aerial Training Center , 1971 - 1979 .


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 27, 2018)

Lieutenant General of Air Force Medicine Corps Fazaael Taddayon (1909 - 1977) served as 28th Commanding General of Imperial Iranian Air Force from 1975/12/09 till his death in February 7th, 1977 . He was one of few non pilot commanders of Air Force.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 7, 2019)

Akhavi, Mohammad Hassan
Major General
Born: 1899 - Tehran
Death: ?
Promotions:
1928: Cadet
1930: 2nd Lieutenant
1935: Captain
1942: Major
1945: Lieutenant Colonel
1948: Colonel
1953: Brigadier General
1958: Major General
Services:
1928: Entered Army Officer College
1930: Graduated with rank of 2nd Lieutenant
1935: Entered War College
1937: Graduated from War College
1942: Sent to G3 (Operations and Trainings)
1945: Chief of G2 (Intelligence)
1946: Deputy of Ardabil Regiment
1947: Head of Army Armored and Motorized Training Command
1948: Chief of Staff, Khuzestan Division
1951: Deputy of Armored and Motorized bureau, Joint Staff
1953: Deputy Chief of Staff
1954: Military Attache to Kingdom of Greece
1955: Military Attache to Yugoslavia
1956: CEO of Forestry Organisation
1961: Retired


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2020)

...


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2020)

Lieutenant General *Ghahhargholi Shahrokhshahi* (1907, Shiraz --- 1970, Tehran (Persian: تیمسار سپهبد قهارقلی شاهرخشاهی)) was an Imperial Iranian Army General. Born and rose up in Shiraz, he had entered Army Officer College on 1925. After 2 years and becoming a 2nd Lieutenant , his first mission was a disaster. He, as Commanding Officer of an Infantry Platoon, was ordered to secure a path during visit of Major General "_*Tahmasebi*_" , Commander of Southern Corps, which was assassinated in part of path under his Control.
During Angeli-Soviet invasion of Iran, with rank of Lieutenant Colonel, he was Commander of "*Bahaador*" Regiment of the 1st Infantry Division. Several months later, he became Chief of Staff of the 1st Infantry Division. He promoted to the rank of Brigadier General on 1949 and 4 years later, he became Major General. He was one of very first who were granted to rank of Lieutenant General in Modernised, Reformed and Re-organised Imperial Iranian Army in 1957. Then, he was promoted to command "*Baakhtaraan*" Corps. Two years later, he was elected as Chief of War College, where he was retired in 1961 , after 36 years of service.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2020)

1- Atabaki, ?, ST, ? - ?

---

There are 2 people named "Atabaki", both were Sartip.

A- First name is not mentioned, He served with "Imperial Iranian Army Aviation" till Iranian Revolution. Sartip, Deputy Commanding General of "IIAA". No info about him after Revolution.

B- Seyed Lotfollah Atabaki, Sartip, Lawyer, member of Army Judicial Department. Demoted to Lieutenant Colonel after Revolution and expelled from Army, Recalled for active service shortly after Kurdistan Crisis and served with Army Judicial Department till end of Iran / Iraq War, retired with rank of Colonel. No further info about him.

---

meanwhile I was searching about Sartip Atabaki, I found this info about 2nd "Sartip Atabaki", so I decided to post both of them.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)

Threads merged ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 14, 2021)

Khalatbari, Amir-Farhang

خلعتبری، امیرفرهنگ

Lieutenant-General

Imperial Iranian Army

DoB: January 14, 1926 - Tafresh, Markazi, Iran

DoD: ? ?, 1979 - Qasr Military Prison, Tehran, Iran

XXXX-XX-XX - 1979-02-11: Chief of Operations Bureau, Imperial Iranian Army Staff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 16, 2021)

Daylami Razmkhah, Gholamhossein

دیلمی رزمخواه، غلامحسین

Jungle Movement of Gilan (1917-1920)

Imperial Iranian Army (1925-1963)

DoB: 1903 - Daylamaan, Siahkal, Gilan, Iran

DoD: 1994 - Rasht, Gilan, Iran

1960-XX-XX - 1963-XX-XX: Major-General and Military Governor of Azerbaijan

1975 -XX-XX - 1979-02-11: Senator of Gilan, Senate of Iran


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

Nowzari Baghaa', Faraamarz

نوذری بقا، فرامرز

Major-General

Imperial Iranian Army (1929 - 1972)

Born: January 13, 1908 - Yazd, Yazd, Iran

Died: August 17, 1979 - Evin Prison, Evin, Tehran, Tehran, Iran [Executed]

1950-XX-XX - 1955-03-23:Lieutenant-Colonel, Commanding Officer Tehran's Mobile Battalion

1955-03-24 - 1960-07-25: Colonel, Commanding Officer Tehran's Refinery Security Forces

1960-07-26 - 1968-03-23: Brigadier General, Governor of Sistan.

1968-03-24 - 1972-01-22: Major-General, Commanding Sistan's 88th Armored Division

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 8, 2022)

KHODAYARI, Khodayar

خدایاری، خدایار

1874 - ?

Major-General

DoB: 1874-XX-XX , Soltanieh, Zanjan, Iran

DoD: XXXX-XX-XX , ?

Qajar Army (1892-1926)

Imperial Iranian Army (1926 - ?)

1920-XX-XX : Brigadier-General

1923-XX-XX : Minister of Telegraph and Postal Service

1926-23-03 : Major-General and Military Governor of Qazvin

1929-XX-XX : Chief of Army Recruitment Bureau


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 1, 2022)

156- 

Saneie, Jafar
Lieutenant-General
Imperial Iranian Army

DoB: XXXX-XX-XX
Death: XXXX-XX-XX

XXXX-XX-XX: Officer, Commanding 'Bahadoran' Regiment

1973-04-12 --- 1974-08-27: Deputy Military Governor, Tehran

1975-01-021 --- 1977-03-21: Deputy Commanding General, Imperial Iranian Army Ground Forces

1977-04-01 --- 1979-02-11: Chief of Logistics Command, Minister of War


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 1, 2022)

Voshmgir, Changiz
Lieutenant-General
Imperial Iranian Army






LTG Voshmgir

DoB: XXXX-XX-XX
Death: 1979-10-03 , Tehran [Suicide]

1965-10-26: as Brigadier General and adjutant of Mohammad Reza Shah Pahlavi, received the Order of Homayoun, 3rd grade.

XXXX-XX-XX --- 1979-02-11: Deputy Commanding General, Imperial Iranian Army Ground Forces


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 1, 2022)

Amanpour, Fazlollah
Major General
Imperial Iranian Army

DoB: 1906 - Shiraz, Fars, Iran
Death: XXXX-XX-XX , ?

Promotions:

1928: 2Lt.

1951: Brigadier General

1956: Major General

Commands Held:

Officer, Commanding Divisional Artillery, Fars Division

Chief of G-2 (Intelligence), Southern Corps staff

Military Governor of Abadeh

Officer, Commanding Guards Division Artillery Regiment

Brigadier General, Commanding 3rd Mountains Brigade

Brigadier General, Deputy Commanding General, Guards Division

Brigadier General, Commanding Kerman Division

Major General, Commanding Khorasan Corps

Major General, Commanding 1st [Centre] Corps

Retired on 1959 as Major General


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 6, 2022)

Modarres, Fakhr-e-ddin
Lieutenant-General
Imperial Iranian Army (1939 - 1979)





LTG Modarres

DoB: 1919-XX-XX , Isfahan, Isfahan, Iran
Died: 1979-03-05 , Qasr Military Prison, Tehran, Iran [Executed]

In 1939, he graduated from the officer college with the rank of second lieutenant. Then he went to Paris and continued his studies until he got a doctorate in law. During the years 1944 to 1948, he served in the army prosecutor's office and after that, from 1950, he served as the chief of staff of the First Brigade of the Khorasan Division.

Lieutenant General Modarres also served as a legal advisor to the Ministry of War for four years.

From 1971, Lieutenant General Modares became the head of the judicial department of the Army.

He was Executed on March 5, 1979.


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 6, 2022)

Hojjat Kashani, Ali
Lieutenant-General
Imperial Iranian Army.





LTG Hojjat Kashani

From English Wikipedia:



> Lieutenant general Ali Hojjat Kashani (1921 - 11 April 1979) as Lieutenant-general of the Imperial Army of Iran, was the Deputy Prime Minister and head of the Physical Education Organization. He was executed in Qasr Prison after the victory of the Iranian Revolution in 1979. Iranian sports won 64 medals at the Asian Games in Tehran, including 30 gold medal. He also played an important role in the re-admission of Chinese sports to international forums.



Translated from Persian Wikipedia [No Pilotics, Just history]:



> Ali Hojjat Kashani, after Morocco's decision to cut off dependence on France in the field of military training from Iran in the framework of technical assistance, and as the head of Iran's military advisory board to that country, he set up an officer cadet college and his services were noticed by the Moroccan authorities. .
> 
> He, who was known as "Timsar Hojjat" among the people of the sports community, from May 1351, corresponding to the ninth year of Prime Minister Amir Abbas Hoveida, became his deputy and the head of the physical education organization.





> Hojjat Kashani was tried in the Revolutionary Court. He, who was deprived of having a defense lawyer, was recognized as a "combatant" and "Mehdur al-Dam" by Sadegh Khalkhali and was shot on 22nd of Farvardin 1358 in Qasr prison.
> 
> Among his accusations were sports activities and the holding of the Tehran Asian Games. In part of the indictment against him, it was stated: "Do you remember those times when the power was in your hands and you dragged the youth into the mire of corruption by holding shows of the Olympics, etc., while your duty was to make our youth Grow healthy."
> 
> Ali Hojjat Kashani is one of the 438 people whose executions were recorded in the March 1358 [1979] report of Amnesty International.











علی حجت کاشانی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد







fa.m.wikipedia.org













Ali Hojjat Kashani - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 1, 2022)

Sepahram, Esmaeel
Major-General
Imperial Iranian Gendarmerie

DOB: XXXX-XX-XX, ?
Death: Dec 24, 1979 , Zahedan, Sistan & Balouchestan [Executed]

General Officer, Commanding Sistan & Balouchestan Gendarmerie


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 1, 2022)

Zand -e Karimi, Mohammad Vali
Major-General
Military Police
Imperial Iranian Army





MG Zand -e Karimi

DoB: Jul 10, 1921 , Shiraz, Fars, Iran
Death: Mar 13, 1979, Qasr Military Prison, Tehran, Tehran, Iran [Executed]

General Officer, head of Army Prisons Management Organisation, Military Police Command

Major-General Mohammad Vali Zand -e Karimi is one of the 438 people whose executions were recorded in the March 1358 [1979] report of Amnesty International.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2022)




----------

